# Saltwater Water?



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

So...after a few years in the world of freshwater tanks (currently running 7 tanks from 20-220 gallons in size), I'm thinking about giving saltwater a try. 

Realizing that mistakes can be expensive, I want to learn a lot before getting started. 

One question I have is about water for the saltwater tank. Most of what I've read mentions using filtered water or RO/DI water. Is this necessary for a saltwater tank? Can treated tap water be used? Does it depend on whether or not your tank has corals, anemones or live rock?


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a fish only with live rock tank and I've used tap water since the start. I've had no casualties and water parameters are all perfect. So if you are going to have just fish only with live rock I would say tap water is safe. Not sure about corals though.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Tap water is one of the biggest no-nos by the saltwater community. Reason - harmful metals found in tap water. Check your local water company and test what exactly is in your tap water. You'd be surprised. Buying filtered water is and can be expensive in the long run. Investing in an RO/Di unit is a much better value.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It all depends on your water. Most tapwater is nothing but trouble, but sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Tuton (May 11, 2013)

Most stores will sell RO/DI very cheaply, and mine even gives it away!!!
A little clip to help you out...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sCVQTHHw5M


----------

